# Dual Rotation with 5/3/1



## Oldebull (Mar 24, 2014)

First off, I know the purists will tell me that by modifying the template, I am not doing 5/3/1, it is something else. I am alright with that, calling it something else, I just don't have a better name. I am comfortable enough with my training and programming, and quite frankly a little bored and looking for variety, that I am trying to change things up. Additionally, I am keeping to the spirit of 5/3/1, focusing on setting PRs on basic lifts, getting stronger over the long run as an means and the end, and of course I am using the percentages as prescribed by Mr. Wendler.

So what I have been doing for the past 5 weeks is using two forms of the base lifts, one each week. For example, I will squat x5 on week 1, front squat x5 on week 2. Week 3 will have me squatting again for 3 reps, week 4 front squats x3,  and so on. I am using a 6 week block, with week 7 as a deload (recommended in Beyond 5/3/1). A training block looks like this:

Week 1- 5 reps
Squat, Deficit Deadlift, Military Press, Bench Press
Week 2- 5 reps
Front Squat (dead start off of pins), Sumo Deadlift, Push Press, Incline Press
Week 3 and 4- 3 reps
Week 5 and 6- 5/3/1

I also switch two sets of assistance exercises corresponding to the main lift.

So far, it seems to be working out well. I've been having issues with my Deadlift, as I have discussed in another thread. I'm forgetting about conventional for a while, and trying the above mentioned rotation to see what happens. Although it does seem like a long time (2 weeks) before repeating the same lift, I am certain I am not losing strength with them, as the muscles are still being worked hard with other variations. The variations seem to complement each other as well. For example, a push press carries over to the standard military press by letting me lock out with more weight overhead, while the military press improves my push press  by allowing me to get stronger without needing a leg drive (then the leg drive becomes a bonus). Additionally, after two weeks, when repeating the lift, I seem to come back fresher. I'm hitting PRs most weeks, so something must be going right.

Any thoughts on this, anybody try this, anybody think I am a flaming a-hole for fixing what wasn't broken? Thank you for your time.

*As I start my next block, I will log it. More to follow...


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 24, 2014)

so you are just adding a 2nd week of 5 reps with a different style lift?

i love 531 BBB right now
only thing i change is whatever week im in i match the reps for my acc work outs 

example week 5 i will do 10 reps for all acc exerices 
week 3 i do 8 reps
week 1 i will do 4-6 reps


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 24, 2014)

The only problem i could possibly see with it is not having the deload week to help your body from all the consistent heavy lifting. However, you may not need it every 4 weeks like wendler has on his template so just listen to your body week to week. Bodybuilding is all about experimentation in all aspects to find what works for you. I will be interested to see how this works for you


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 24, 2014)

PB- exactly, 2 weeks of 5s, 2 weeks of 3s, 2 weeks of 1s, rotating main lifts every other week.
Metalhead- I'll still be deload, just once every seven weeks instead of twice every 8 weeks. I'll listen to my body and joints, but so far no problems.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> PB- exactly, 2 weeks of 5s, 2 weeks of 3s, 2 weeks of 1s, rotating main lifts every other week.
> Metalhead- I'll still be deload, just once every seven weeks instead of twice every 8 weeks. I'll listen to my body and joints, but so far no problems.



Right. I didnt word that part right. I actually meant that since you wont be deloading as often, it may be a problem over time. Then again, it may not. 

Have you done the 531 the way wendler has it? Just wondering if strength gains would come slower doubling up like this


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been running some form of 5/3/1 for 3+ years. 

Certainly, strength gains will slow down like this. The standard format has you adding 5/10lbs to your TM every 3 weeks (not including deload week), the way I have it laid out will have me adding to my TM every 6 weeks. As far as high end numbers, I won't increase weight on the bar as often. But, hopefully I can make up for it with rep maxes. Also, although gains might come slower and less often, my thinking is that stalls will be less often as well.

I would not use this method if I were peaking for a meet. But currently, I am just working on building up my base, getting all around stronger and trying to pack on some mass while I am at it.


----------

